# Fire Lite Fire Alarm



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

In the process of installing some of the fire alarm devices today and came upon there instructions for the isolator.

http://www.firelite.com/manuals/I56-1381-002.pdf

It all made since, leave the panel and go into the isolator on 1 and 2 and out on 3 and 4. Follow it through and on the last isolator before it returns to the panel terminals 3 and 4 are now the in and 1 and 2 are the out.

All other isolators I have installed, the in is always the same terminals.

What gives with this fire lite system.


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

You better make sure you observe that or you're in for a real treat when you fire the system up. I didn't and I had to spend an hour troubleshooting the system.


----------



## l0sts0ul (May 7, 2011)

every system is different, if you assume you have to wire it the same, you are the problem, not the fire alarm company. 

Good on you for at least looking at the instructions.


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> You better make sure you observe that or you're in for a real treat when you fire the system up. I didn't and I had to spend an hour troubleshooting the system.


So what I take from that diagram I wire all the isolators as 1 and 2 IN except for the last one before the panel gets wired as 3 and 4 IN.


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

darren79 said:


> So what I take from that diagram I wire all the isolators as 1 and 2 IN except for the last one before the panel gets wired as 3 and 4 IN.


Wire it exactly as you see on the diagram and you'll have no trouble. Make sure you keep track of your in and out loops.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

darren79 said:


> So what I take from that diagram I wire all the isolators as 1 and 2 IN except for the last one before the panel gets wired as 3 and 4 IN.


That's exactly correct with fire lite. 
Be sure to check continuity before you install them. The positive will not read through the module til the loop is powered.


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

NacBooster29 said:


> That's exactly correct with fire lite.
> Be sure to check continuity before you install them. The positive will not read through the module til the loop is powered.


That's good to know, I usually test for continuity between my in and out at the panel after it is all pulled and hooked up.


----------



## sparkyscott (May 7, 2013)

Is it acceptable to run F/A conductors in PVC in a commercial / Food packaging environment ? I can not find applicable NEC code addressing issue. Can one of you guys with more F/A experience chime in?


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes. Per NEC. Check local amendmentsJust follow the rules for pvc.areas where subject to damage may be a concern.


----------

